
Show HN: Blanking all Wikipedia as SOPA Protest Live Stats - sbashyal
http://hacksandthoughts.posterous.com/blanking-all-wikipedia-as-sopa-protest-live-s
======
jmtame
I was curious so I was reading over the comments, and I noticed that most
people seem to back this with the caveat that it only be done in the United
States since it's not an international affair. That was the major thing I took
away from reading the comments (both support and non-support comments pointed
this out).

------
markbao
Bug report: on inner iframe <http://phonnel.com/projects/sopatally.php>:
Uncaught SyntaxError: Unexpected token ) (line 23)

    
    
        data.setValue(3, 1, );
    

Edit: and we're back!

~~~
lambda
Yep, I'm seeing that too, and a blank chart.

~~~
gabaix
Could you say what the results are roughly? I cannot see the graph either.

~~~
Maxious
Support 55.7% + Strongly Support 30.3% = 86%

Oppose 9.9% + Strongly Oppose 4.1% = 14%

------
corin_
In case the creator is checking for comments here but not checking his own
page: PHP errors, not currently working.

(But if you open the 4 URLs shown in the errors yourself, they do work fine
and give you the count. Support is beating opposition by some margin right
now.)

~~~
sbashyal
Fixed it! Thanks for the feedback.

~~~
corin_
Not sure if I'm overlooking something or if you have a bug, but the numbers in
your chart don't seem to match the numbers that Yahoo is returning. And, based
on the previous PHP errors, it doesn't look like the problem is caused by
caching.

Right now the numbers Yahoo are giving me are 9, 34, 177. 56 (strongly oppose,
oppose, support, strongly support) and the numbers in your chart are 9, 24,
124, 58. (And when I say the numbers from Yahoo, they're taken straight from
the URLs you created that were showing up in your PHP errors.)

edit: Interestly, both sets of numbers given an almost identical % for support
vs oppose, 84.42% or 84.65% supporting. In terms of % for individuals (i.e.
without grouping support and strongly support together) the %s come out with a
much greater difference.

~~~
sbashyal
Good observation but you are missing a little detail. "Strong Support" is a
sub-set of "Support" because each "Strong Support" is also a match for
"Support". I am doing this arithmetic in my PHP script: Support = Support -
Strong Support

~~~
corin_
Oh of course, can't believe I didn't realise that after writing my "edit:
interestingly.." - should have been obvious.

Incidentally just reloaded your page to see no graph, and the source showed:

    
    
            data.setValue(0, 0, 'Support');
            data.setValue(0, 1, -58);
            data.setValue(3, 0, 'Strongly Support');
            data.setValue(3, 1, 58);
            data.setValue(2, 0, 'Oppose');
            data.setValue(2, 1, 24);
            data.setValue(1, 0, 'Strongly Oppose');
            data.setValue(1, 1, 9);

------
saulrh
Feature request: Any chance of getting a graph to show support over time?
Might be able to scan through the edit history to get the stuff you've already
missed.

~~~
sbashyal
I am now logging entries in a database for caching. So it would be possible to
create a time-series. I don't see a purpose though!

~~~
saulrh
I was thinking of linking particular events (post made by Jimbo, major news
story) with features in the data, something like what Google Trends does. I
always find that information interesting.

------
gootik
Fatal error: Call to undefined function apc_fetch() in
D:\Hosting\8254397\html\sopatally.php on line 4

So excited to see it too!

------
Animus7
> HTTP/1.0 500 999 This page is currently unavailable in
> /home/content/r/a/n/rangeenchara/html/projects/sopatally.php on line 5

I'm no PHP guy, but looks like server's getting a 500 on your REST query. The
query itself works nicely from my browser though:

<Edit: query string apparently gets munged here, can't paste it...>

~~~
sbashyal
Sorry about that! It is back now though.

------
mukyu
A fundamental misunderstanding of how decisions are made on the English
Wikipedia.

~~~
gwillen
The author of this particular straw poll is likely to know a bit more about
the workings of the English Wikipedia than you do...

~~~
mukyu
I was referring to this graph and the premise that it supports.

Also, Jimbo has very little to do with the running of the English Wikipedia.
He stepped down as a leader of it because of how often his actions were
sharply criticized by the community that he was out of touch with. Just
because you co-founded something 10 years ago does not make you an expert on
it.

~~~
corin_
The graph shows how many people support/oppose this concept. And finding that
out was Jimmy's aim here. Not to make a decision based on the resulting
figures.

